# 2013 E70 FOB/Comfort access issues



## robertvpiazza (3 mo ago)

New battery in both and yes voltage was tested in fob @ 3.3 volts.
New battery was set up correctly and programed.

Issue... on occasion, when I park the car, will step out to lock and fob does not work. Additionally, I tested it prior to exiting the car, same thing. Shut off the car, pull the key, hit the unlock or lock button and nothing, dead. Also tried the hatch button.
On the times that I walk up to the car after if has sat and the fob doesn't work, I have to unlock with the key. Once I unlock with the key, the fob works; like it wakes up the car.
I tested the CC system to the extent of power to the controller, to see if #132 fuse was not getting power and found that to not be the case. When fob was not working #132 has 12 volts.
Secondly... when this happens the "keyless start" also does not work. I get the error "Key not recognized" or what ever it says. I simply put the key in and all is back to working. Or, as stated above, I can open the door, unlock and lock with the physical key, the car wakes up and recognizes the FOB and then can keyless start.

Conclusion... it does appear that the sensing part of the car that senses the fob shuts down. I know its not the fob and my CC systems generally works. Its only not working when the system "goes to sleep".

And no... no other issues with the car.

Any clue as to what could be causing this?


----------

